# Stealing



## Graybeard (Nov 15, 2019)

I've heard of people steeling paper birch trees but now they're steeling burls.

https://dnr.wi.gov/topic/WardenWire/WardenWire_Lookup.asp?id=506

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------

